# Wise Words Fom The Talmud



## Lowjack (Oct 10, 2010)

Rabbi H. [Hillel] would also say: One who increases flesh, increases worms; one who increases possessions, increases worry; one who increases wives, increases witchcraft; one who increases maidservants, increases promiscuity; one who increases ma...n-servants, increases thievery; one who increases Torah, increases life; one who increases study, increases wisdom; one who increases counsel, increases understanding; one who increases charity, increases peace. One who acquires a good name, acquired it for himself; one who acquires the words of Torah, has acquired life in the World to Come. (Avot 2:7

Can You Find where Jesus Taught these ?


----------



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

post 17 from the thread ? for Christians
Partial quote from Lowjack

''That is a Jewish Commentary from the Talmud and it can be correct or maybe not, The Talmud are just Commentaries Just like the Matthew Henry Commentaries.''


Which is it  ? Correct or maybe not ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you eat a lot Of Watermelon ?


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Do you eat a lot Of Watermelon ?



 once again.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 11, 2010)

So is yours


----------

